# "Grow Your Own Zombie" Valentines Gift.



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

I made this for my girlfriend, because she plays the game "Zombie Farm" all the time.

Included in the card was the the following:

"_Now you can grow your own zombie farm 
(With a little food to help you start)
Please note that I won't just be giving you a hand,
but you'll always have my heart. _"



























Last touches, a little more blood, and the card.









This picture shows where I put blood on the back of the hand, and where I had bones showing.

The hand itself is made out of a wire coat hanger and some newspaper for an armature, snot rag mache, and hotglue. The heart is floral foam, Celluclay, and hotglue. It's not really as bright red as the camera shows it.

Happy Valentines day!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Very cool!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Yes,yes very cool!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That is so romantic


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

It must be love. Very nice Draik.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

And who says chivalry is dead.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

That's awesome. It's good to have a girlfriend who shares your interests.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

awe! its beautiful. *sigh* young love *sniff*


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You're such a romantic, Draik. Nice job on the heart.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks guys, and Yes, she loved it!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

how cute... and sweet.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

So sweet love it!!!


----------

